# Autor fürs Angelboardmagazin..?!?!



## Carp Zero (1. August 2003)

Hallo liebe Petrijünger,


ich lese erstaunt und schon seit langem euer Magazin...


So meine Frage:

Ich hatte vor endlich auch meine tastatur glühen zu lassen und für euch ein Bericht zu schreiben...
Wäre das möglich? Gibt es da bestimmte vorlagen oder richtlinien?

Ich freue mich über jede Info, und hoffe endlich mal auch ein Bericht in eurem Magazin lesen  zu können...


mfg:m


----------



## Klausi (1. August 2003)

Melde Dich einfach bei Thomas9904,der wird Dir alles weitere sagen können. Aber auf Berichte werden immer gewartet.


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. August 2003)

Hallo Carp Zero

Klausi hat es schon gesagt.Setze Dich mit Thomas in Verbindung.
Das Magazin lebt von Artikeln die unsere Boardis schreiben.


----------



## angeltreff (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Carp Zero _
> * Gibt es da bestimmte vorlagen oder richtlinien?*



Nein, denn das würde doch den Schreibspass einschränken. Auch bei der Themenauswahl verlassen wir uns voll auf die Autoren, alles ist erwünscht. Egal ob Gewässervorstellung, Reisebericht, Tackletest, Erfahrungsbericht .....

Meine Bitte: Entwerfe einen Bericht und sende den an Thomas und mich. (Mailadressen kommen gleich per PM). Einer von uns beiden wird dann mit Dir den Bericht abstimmen. Wobei ich nicht meine, dass wir groß drinn was ändern. )


----------



## Carp Zero (1. August 2003)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Auskunft.

So jetzt muss mein können als Autor dran glauben (was nicht sehr hoch ist, aber...) den einen oder anderen Bericht binge ich schon zustande 

Ich hoffe euer Magazin damit ein bisschen zu füllen...


Wir werden spätestens im nächsten Magazin von uns hören...

Also Leute ein dickes Petri Heil...


mfg


----------



## Franky (1. August 2003)

...uuund hier meldet sich dazu gleich ein Teil der Technik zu Wort...

Den Bericht bitte als Word-Dokument verfassen und wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du die Bilder gleich mit einbauen UND (WICHTIG) bitte gleichzeitig in hoher Qualität nocheinmal gesondert schicken.
Hohe Qualität bedeutet min. 1.120 * 840 Pixel (72 dpi), bzw. ca. 13 * 10 cm (300 dpi) Auflösung. Format als jpeg mit max. 10% Kompression u. Glättung. Nur so kann ich eine hohe Qualität der PDFs garantieren... Man lernt halt immer dazu...


----------



## Carp Zero (1. August 2003)

Also noch eine Frage, bis wann ist der einsendeschluss?


Ach franky ich habe echt keinen Plan was du meinst, da ich mit den Fotos selber echt keine Ahnung habe. 

Ich versuche es einfach wenn etwas schief nicht weiter schlimm, dann musst du mich darauf ansprechen.


mfg...#h


----------

